# Woke me up



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me give you a couple of tuff truths you are gonna face if you go to court in re: court fees.

I was a witness in a trial friday in southern calif.

Twas the 1st day of trial---before the judge walked in to start proceedings the court clerk--told both sides---and this would hold true in family court, in any civil proceeding, actually------

I need a check for $635.00 for the court reporter for the morning session---if we are here all day---you will leave a check TODAY for $1,270 between you (both sides plaintiff and defendant)---

Just out of curiosity I asked the clerk what does a jury cost-----her answer---both sides would split the cost of $1,100 a day.

How does that grab you ---for each full day you are in court, court reporter and jury would cost both parties---$2,300 for the day----makes you just wanna go to trial, doesn't it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have heard that California courts are in a huge financial crisis. 

Family court judges are trying to push as many people to mediate as possible. They are even refusing to hear cases and ordering mediation.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Here in the UK, if you're using legal aid, mediation is going to be compulsory. My solicitor informed me that the courts are trying to avoid divorces now and want them completed using mediators rather than judges.
Personally I think that a divorce should be completed as quickly as the marriage ceremony - i.e. half a day from making the application!
Either that or make the marriage as complex to get into as it is to get out of. Perhaps perform the marriage in a court with a legal representative spending several hours spamming your brain with the full law on marriage.
Or perhaps not. Maybe I'm being cynical. Who knows.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey E Girl--you are right Calif, is in big trouble, and they are getting money any way they can---what they should do is give a he*l of a lot of tickets for texting while driving---they could put their budget back in order if they did that---anyway court fees in calif alone---should drive everyone to try and settle, so they don't get stuck in a courtroom


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Mediation is the key... Mediate what you can and if you can't get it all then and only then go to court.

My EX wanted all of my money and the kids, and the house... She the wonderful cheater she is got a lot of money but that is it. She is losing the kids and I have the house though I'm selling it to be out of here soon.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I have heard that California courts are in a huge financial crisis.


Yes, and they spend a lot of time trying to compel people to jury duty because whatever money they are bringing in goes to everything but the (very meager) compensation of jurors.

As a juror where I live in CA, I can be called once a year for a full week's service. I get compensated 15.00/day for my efforts and must foot the bill for 6.00-13.00 for parking. To get the 15.00, I have to sign an oath that my employer isn't giving me jury pay.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey alta---you get $15---I thot we only got $5-----and they don't even pay you for the 1st day-------oh well its what it is---the governor has to get money somehow


----------



## johonmirae (Jan 27, 2013)

I have heard that California courts are in a huge financial crisis.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Hey E Girl--you are right Calif, is in big trouble, and they are getting money any way they can---what they should do is give a he*l of a lot of tickets for texting while driving---they could put their budget back in order if they did that---anyway court fees in calif alone---should drive everyone to try and settle, so they don't get stuck in a courtroom


If they legalize pot and tax that they would have a surplus in a few months. I not advocating one way or the other on this.. just think it would be a huge revenue maker.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

There are lots of things they can do---I can tell you what they are doing in San Bernardino County---and this ain't no help---they are closing ALL the outlying courts, barstow, and joshua tree, and whereever else---and starting feb 1st---court will close at 3 p m---Friggin THREE p m---WHO ENDS A DAY AT COURT AT THREE P M-------does that kind of guarantee that you will get to pay the court reporter and the jury for a lot longer than would be, if the court stayed open till 4:30 as they do now--------

Course lets not forget the post office---they raised all their rates yesterday---and parcel post goes away in march----anything else we can do for the person who is just trying to survive????????


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If they legalize pot and tax that they would have a surplus in a few months. I not advocating one way or the other on this.. just think it would be a huge revenue maker.


I have never done drugs, i smoked for a fortnight when i was thirteen, my alcohol consumption is negligable. But i have always thought this should be so. To me its a 'no brainer'.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

jnj express said:


> There are lots of things they can do---I can tell you what they are doing in San Bernardino County---and this ain't no help---they are closing ALL the outlying courts, barstow, and joshua tree, and whereever else---and starting feb 1st---court will close at 3 p m---Friggin THREE p m---WHO ENDS A DAY AT COURT AT THREE P M-------does that kind of guarantee that you will get to pay the court reporter and the jury for a lot longer than would be, if the court stayed open till 4:30 as they do now--------
> 
> Course lets not forget the post office---they raised all their rates yesterday---and parcel post goes away in march----anything else we can do for the person who is just trying to survive????????


Please stop writing the way you do. You know the whole hyphen deal.

Threadjack off.


----------

